# Brittany Muphy



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Brittany Murphy*

Well it's been a while since I have picked up a pencil. Last portrait was of Heath Ledger which I posted on here, so that should tell you how long it's been. Thanks to our crappy cable service, the cable was out all night so with no TV I decided to hit the drawing table again last night. Still adjusting to the transition from doing charcoal to graphite so there are a few things I still need to work on. I still don't think I'm done. Think after letting it set for a few days there may be some tweaking left for me to do.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I look at this and think of the tragic, premature loss of a beautiful young starlet who, not unlike Marilyn, made us fall in love with her frailty only to shatter before the rest of us could protect her from herself.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

For all of our sake...I hope the cable is out for a while. Love, Love, Love this piece. The vignette around the top portion is very well laid out. This is a very powerful piece...absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind feedback. Similarly to the Heath Ledger piece that I did, I decided to focus a series of portraits to those that were lost at such a young age. I'm trying to figure out my next portrait now.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

yep, hate to say it, but I'll be hoping for more outages like George.
great job big!


----------



## jamesmartin (May 15, 2013)

Big Secz said:


> Thanks for the kind feedback. Similarly to the Heath Ledger piece that I did, I decided to focus a series of portraits to those that were lost at such a young age. I'm trying to figure out my next portrait now.


wow such a great piece!
where can i find rest of you work


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

You can see some more of my work at https://www.facebook.com/MikeNormanPortraits


----------



## jamesmartin (May 15, 2013)

Big Secz said:


> You can see some more of my work at https://www.facebook.com/MikeNormanPortraits


wow the black horse is a beauty.


----------

